# Parthenogenesis in Hyalaphora cecropia?



## Andrew (May 30, 2007)

My female cecropia eclosed this morning - some three weeks or so after the last male died.

I'd really like to obtain another generation, but this species is not native here which rules out the possibility of attracting a wild mate.

Has parthenogenesis ever been recorded with this species? I'd like to know what my chances are of obtaining any offspring.


----------



## critterguy (May 30, 2007)

Hello Andrew.

Where in CA are you. I would suggest looking for a male Ceanothus silkmoth(Hyalophora euryalus). They are very closely related to the cecropia and will mate and produce offspring(which i think are sterile). Since you can't continue the species you might as well get some cool hybrid moths to mount and admire. I would be very careful if you do this as the last thing you want is to release these hybrids.

How are the polyphemus? Mine are currently pupating.


----------



## Andrew (May 30, 2007)

I'm in Central CA(technically northern).

The moth is living outside anyways, so I guess I'll go ahead and keep an eye on the cage tonight, as I'm sure she will be scenting. Hybrids would be cool, and that's certainly better than hoping for parthenogenesis to occur.

I had a stroke of bad luck with the polyphemus.  I leave for one weekend, and they get left outside to fry in the sun... :roll:


----------

